# Madone 4.5: Good or Evil?



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been riding a Trek 7500 hybrid since 1998. I wanted to move up to something lighter and faster. After discussions and measurements with my LBS, I've ordered a 2010 Madone 4.5 to test. One problem I'm having while waiting for the bike to come in is that there is relatively little information online about this model. There are plenty of reviews and discussions about the 5 and 6 Series Madones, but very little about the 4 Series. (I should mention that this includes both the Trek road bike catalog, AND the Madone-specific catalogs, as well as Trek's web site and other web sources.) I'm wondering if it's a good choice, since it's the lowest Madone model and has the lowest-quality frame and component specs of all the Madones. Is it better to get a low-end Madone, or would a high-end 1 or 2 Series aluminum frame bike be a better choice? The best thing about this is that the LBS owner says if I don't like the bike, I don't have to buy it. I'd love some opinions about this. Thanks!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tenrec said:


> I've been riding a Trek 7500 hybrid since 1998. I wanted to move up to something lighter and faster. After discussions and measurements with my LBS, I've ordered a 2010 Madone 4.5 to test. One problem I'm having while waiting for the bike to come in is that there is relatively little information online about this model. There are plenty of reviews and discussions about the 5 and 6 Series Madones, but very little about the 4 Series. (I should mention that this includes both the Trek road bike catalog, AND the Madone-specific catalogs, as well as Trek's web site and other web sources.) I'm wondering if it's a good choice, since it's the lowest Madone model and has the lowest-quality frame and component specs of all the Madones. Is it better to get a low-end Madone, or would a high-end 1 or 2 Series aluminum frame bike be a better choice? The best thing about this is that the LBS owner says if I don't like the bike, I don't have to buy it. I'd love some opinions about this. Thanks!


Well the 4 series Madones are made in the Orient...odds are the 1/2k Series Al frames are made just down the street from where the Madone 4s are made. 

I can tell you with a fair degree of certainty, the bike will likely ride fine and be as durable as a CF bike can be. The important part being fit, and how it handles. The internet is such that if something breaks-people will byotch about it to no end. Odds are high, that the quality of workmanship of the frame is not something you'll have to lose sleep over-odds are.

For me, the question I find myself asking is: "$2100USD MSRP for a plastic frame with 105 level components?" That is what gets my eye most. I know economies are in shambles--but at $2500 (after taxes mind you), you're near custom bike prices--and you're getting an off the peg frame with only 105 parts. But this is me and my set of values. Of course, if you're new to road cycling, you might be perfectly happy with 105, opine and parts-snobishness are funny things.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the Madone 4 series are a good value... the 4.7 has a lot nicer parts, but is a little more expensive. A custom $2500 bike is going to remotely compare... unless you're extremely unusually shaped.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a 4.5 if you could scratch up a few more hundred the 4.7 is better. You should be happy with a 4.5 like the poster above said make sure it is a good fit.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd go w/ a Madone over a 1 or 2 series. 



Here's some reviews:

http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_444038_trek_madone_4_5_reviews#bz-model-reviewTitle 

http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/trek/road-bike/PRD_411974_5668crx.aspx

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/madone-45-08-29372

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=120369


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

My girlfriend has a Madone 4.5 WSD. She's had it about a year and a half now and really likes it. From what I've seen it looks great and performs well. Id take one over a 1 or 2 series any day. 

Only thing suspect in my opinion are the Bontrager wheels with the funky paired spokes. The wheels havent stayed all that true (and she isn't heavy) and there are black marks on the rim from the brakes near almost every pair of spokes indicating to me that the rim surface has been distorted near the spoke pairings. However I hear for 2010 Bontrager has finally wised up and is losing the gimmicky paired spokes. Maybe their new wheels will be more durable.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the cheapest Madone but I think the quality will be as good as other carbon fiber frames. The design of the Madone frames is the same, the difference will be in frame weight and layup of the carbon fiber. So you can expect the ride to be similar to the more expensive Madones, the difference in frame weight will not be perceptible. The 4.7 Madone is the same frame but with SRAM Rival components for a higher price.

Verdict: Good


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> I think the Madone 4 series are a good value... the 4.7 has a lot nicer parts, but is a little more expensive. A custom $2500 bike is going to remotely compare... unless you're extremely unusually shaped.


Well, I'm 6'3" and 150 lbs. -- I don't know if that qualifies as "unusually shaped," but being very tall makes it harder to find things that fit, from shoes to clothing to cars and bicycles. Are you saying that a custom-made bike is competitive at this price level, or NOT competitive?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Marc said:


> Well the 4 series Madones are made in the Orient...odds are the 1/2k Series Al frames are made just down the street from where the Madone 4s are made.
> 
> I can tell you with a fair degree of certainty, the bike will likely ride fine and be as durable as a CF bike can be.


.. and across the street from where Cannondales, Specialized, Scotts, Cervelos, Fujis and most all the others are made. The construction of the 4 series is different from the 5's and 6's but it's still a great frame. I raced on one most of the year and it was an excellent race platform, stiff, stable and comfortable. Mine was a 62cm (6'4", 165lbs) with SRAM Rival and it weighed just under 17lbs. with Race X Lite wheels. 

If you get a Madone 4 series (any of them) and it fits you correctly you will not be sorry.

Edit: I don't think a custom frame/bike for $2500 is realistic these days.


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

Marc said:


> For me, the question I find myself asking is: "$2100USD MSRP for a plastic frame with 105 level components?" That is what gets my eye most. I know economies are in shambles--but at $2500 (after taxes mind you), you're near custom bike prices--and you're getting an off the peg frame with only 105 parts. But this is me and my set of values. Of course, if you're new to road cycling, you might be perfectly happy with 105, opine and parts-snobishness are funny things.


Wow, you make it sound like a piece of crap! I've noticed that I can get a higher level of componentry in a full carbon frame for hundreds of dollars less if I go to a lesser-known brand and buy from someplace like Performance Bicycle. The disadvantage is that they are not local for things like repairs, adjustments, etc.


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

davidka said:


> I raced on one most of the year and it was an excellent race platform, stiff, stable and comfortable. Mine was a 62cm (6'4", 165lbs) with SRAM Rival and it weighed just under 17lbs. with Race X Lite wheels.
> 
> If you get a Madone 4 series (any of them) and it fits you correctly you will not be sorry.


I'm not planning on racing, but I'd like the bike to be comfortable for rides of several hours and up to maybe 100 miles.

As for the fit, that's one reason I'm looking into this bike. The dealer, alone among the ones I visited, took the time to measure me and spent over an hour talking to me and determining what sort of riding I do and how I expect to use the bike. He assured me that the fit will be comfortable. Then he ordered one for me to try with no obligation -- didn't even ask for a deposit! I suppose that kind of service is worth something!


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

Farmer Tan said:


> I'd go w/ a Madone over a 1 or 2 series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had already seen the first three, but the last one has lots of information and impressions of they type I've been looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

davidka said:


> .. and across the street from where Cannondales, Specialized, Scotts, Cervelos, Fujis and most all the others are made. The construction of the 4 series is different from the 5's and 6's but it's still a great frame. I raced on one most of the year and it was an excellent race platform, stiff, stable and comfortable. Mine was a 62cm (6'4", 165lbs) with SRAM Rival and it weighed just under 17lbs. with Race X Lite wheels.
> 
> If you get a Madone 4 series (any of them) and it fits you correctly you will not be sorry.
> 
> Edit: I don't think a custom frame/bike for $2500 is realistic these days.


For about $2500 or so, you can get a fully built custom Habanero with 105...and that is a Ti custom bike.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tenrec said:


> Wow, you make it sound like a piece of crap! I've noticed that I can get a higher level of componentry in a full carbon frame for hundreds of dollars less if I go to a lesser-known brand and buy from someplace like Performance Bicycle. The disadvantage is that they are not local for things like repairs, adjustments, etc.


My point is that, a year or two ago--that same bike would be several hundred less, or have a better component group for the same price.

To give you a notion-5 years ago:

In Performance Bike, you could buy Dura-Ace shifters for $200.

Now they cost $700-simply because that is what people will pay.


5 years ago you could by a crankset, new, from Performance of good quality for under $100USD.

Now you cannot buy a crank for less than $300.


Don't get me wrong it is a good, and arguably great bike--but $2100+tax is a great deal of money...and just because a price is posted does not mean it is reasonable...especially in lieu of recent history.


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

Don Duende said:


> The 4.7 Madone is the same frame but with SRAM Rival components for a higher price.
> 
> Verdict: Good


The Madone I've ordered will have a Shimano 105 triple chainring in the front and either a Shimano 105 or Ultegra rear derailleur. Is there much difference in performance, weight, or quality between the 105 and the Ultegra?


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

Marc said:


> My point is that, a year or two ago--that same bike would be several hundred less, or have a better component group for the same price.
> 
> To give you a notion-5 years ago:
> 
> ...



Is it because they charge what the market will bear, or are there other factors? Inflation has increased in recent years, and the value of the dollar has fluctuated against the Japanese yen. Could these be factors in the price changes you mention? (And if Dura-Ace has inflated the way you say, have the equivalent Campagnolo parts done something similar? If the Shimano parts got so expensive, people would have switched to Campy unless they were doing the same thing.)


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

tenrec said:


> The Madone I've ordered will have a Shimano 105 triple chainring in the front and either a Shimano 105 or Ultegra rear derailleur. Is there much difference in performance, weight, or quality between the 105 and the Ultegra?



Why do you want a triple get a compact.


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> Why do you want a triple get a compact.


I've ridden a triple on my Trek 7500 for 11 years and I just like the wide range of gears it gives me.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tenrec said:


> Is it because they charge what the market will bear, or are there other factors? Inflation has increased in recent years, and the value of the dollar has fluctuated against the Japanese yen. Could these be factors in the price changes you mention? (And if Dura-Ace has inflated the way you say, have the equivalent Campagnolo parts done something similar? If the Shimano parts got so expensive, people would have switched to Campy unless they were doing the same thing.)


Everyone said bike prices are skyrocketing due to shipping costs as a result of high fuel prices. Bike shops said this, bike manufacturers said this, economists said this. Prices went up 30%+ and more for complete bikes in 1 month. The high fuel prices vanished overnight practically, but prices never went back down- the prices are still going up and up and up and up...to insane levels. Component prices all skyrocketed once everyone saw that Shimano could charge $500+ for Dura-Ace 10 shifters--and suckers would still pay for it.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Marc said:


> For about $2500 or so, you can get a fully built custom Habanero with 105...and that is a Ti custom bike.


I stand corrected. Custom steel for $1295 is more common. If their tubing is decent quality (there's a wide range in Ti) then that's very impressive.

Bike prices have gone upward for many other reasons than fuel, that's just the easiest to point to, diminished value of the US dollar hurt but you're right, if the market bears it, prices will probably stay high. I am no longer a Dura Ace customer.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

tenrec said:


> The Madone I've ordered will have a Shimano 105 triple chainring in the front and either a Shimano 105 or Ultegra rear derailleur. Is there much difference in performance, weight, or quality between the 105 and the Ultegra?


The Ultegra rear derailleur is better than the 105. If you are new to cycling and have a lot of hills in your area, having a triple chainring will be a godsend on those steep, long climbs. As you gain experience and fitness you may someday ride a double chainring. Don't obsess over it. You will love that bike. A much bigger upgrade in the future would be a better wheelset, but ride the heck out of the one that comes with the bike. Nothing wrong with it, but when you know more about what you want from your ride, you can begin to fine tune it. IMO wheels/tires will make the biggest difference in your ride as opposed to components.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

tenrec said:


> I've ridden a triple on my Trek 7500 for 11 years and I just like the wide range of gears it gives me.



No problem I am just a big compact fan don't mind me you will love the Modone I love mine.


----------



## rb1freak (Jun 24, 2003)

For what it's worth, I'm the new owner of a 2010 Madone 4.7 and I couldn't be happier. The ride is well damped but stiff enough to climb very well. I optioned for the 4.7 over the 4.5 because for the small price difference between the 4.5 and 4.7 the move from 105 to SRAM Rival was significant. I even think that I've mastered the double click SRAM.

If you are unsure of the 4.5, I promise that you'll be happy. If you can stretch your budget, the 4.7 is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

rb1freak said:


> For what it's worth, I'm the new owner of a 2010 Madone 4.7 and I couldn't be happier. The ride is well damped but stiff enough to climb very well. I optioned for the 4.7 over the 4.5 because for the small price difference between the 4.5 and 4.7 the move from 105 to SRAM Rival was significant. I even think that I've mastered the double click SRAM.
> 
> If you are unsure of the 4.5, I promise that you'll be happy. If you can stretch your budget, the 4.7 is worth it in my opinion.


I'm the original poster and was originally looking at a 4.5 with a triple, but yesterday I rode a 4.7 with a compact and liked it quite a bit better. The shifting was smoother, faster, and more reliable, and the brakes were better. I don't know whether to attribute the better shifting to Ultegra vs. 105 or triple vs. double, but I just liked it a lot better on the 4.7. As for the braking, I'll just go ahead and attribute it to the Ultegra vs. Tiagra.

The bike shop is holding the 4.7 for me until I can come in and have it fitted. If I can get comfortable on it, I expect to buy it next week.

Oh, one question: the 2009 has a full Ultegra component group, and the 2010 has SRAM Rival. Any reason to prefer one over the other?


----------



## jesse5678 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, Rival is lighter and the 2010 stuff got a bunch of upgrades, it's very similar to Force.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I would go for Rival, but you should ride both and pick the one you prefer. The biggest upgrade will be the wheels but the wheels will be perfectly fine for everyday riding. Consider a custom hand built set from Speed Dreams when your budget allows.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a 4.5 and love it; weaker braking was resolved with new brake pads. The only significant issue is having a 105 triple shifter on a compact double is a bad combination. I had one shifter break which the LBS replaced at no charge.


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

MoonHowl said:


> I have a 4.5 and love it; weaker braking was resolved with new brake pads. The only significant issue is having a 105 triple shifter on a compact double is a bad combination. I had one shifter break which the LBS replaced at no charge.


The bikes I'm looking at now are a Madone 4.7 with full Ultegra group, or a 5.5 with Dura-Ace. I'm testing them both this Wednesday and I'll decide then. (Both have compact doubles -- I didn't like the triple on the 4.5 I tested.)


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

tenrec said:


> The bikes I'm looking at now are a Madone 4.7 with full Ultegra group, or a 5.5 with Dura-Ace. I'm testing them both this Wednesday and I'll decide then. (Both have compact doubles -- I didn't like the triple on the 4.5 I tested.)


If you are going 4.7, I would wait for the 2010 - it has full SRAM Rival (lighter and better than Ultegra IMO, especially if you like/want the double-tap), the frame is supposed to be a bit stiffer (and ~50g lighter), you get newer version of Bontrager's race wheels and it's just a better looking bike in general IMO. The price is similar, though I believe the '10 is about $100 cheaper and as far as I know it can be ordered now (as I already have mine!).

Also, if you're interested, this bike will work with the DuoTrap system instead of the SpeedTrap (neither the 2009 4.7 or any of the 5 series Madones will work with the newer, more improved system that launches in a month or so)...

Just my 2 cents, but I hope it helps!


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

WaCougMBS said:


> If you are going 4.7, I would wait for the 2010 - it has full SRAM Rival (lighter and better than Ultegra IMO, especially if you like/want the double-tap), the frame is supposed to be a bit stiffer (and ~50g lighter), you get newer version of Bontrager's race wheels and it's just a better looking bike in general IMO. The price is similar, though I believe the '10 is about $100 cheaper and as far as I know it can be ordered now (as I already have mine!).


I've been thinking about this for several weeks now. If I get the 4.7, I'll be paying full MSRP for either the 2009 or the 2010. I thought the 2009 would be better for the Ultegra and that the SRAM was a cost-saving downgrade. (I rode the Ultegra and liked it; I haven't tried the SRAM.) So there's no cost incentive to choose one over the other.

As far as the 5.5 goes, it's a 2008 leftover and I'm getting something like 25% off the original price, which is definitely an incentive! It'll be just a few hundred dollars more than the 4.7 of either year.


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

tenrec said:


> I've been thinking about this for several weeks now. If I get the 4.7, I'll be paying full MSRP for either the 2009 or the 2010. I thought the 2009 would be better for the Ultegra and that the SRAM was a cost-saving downgrade. (I rode the Ultegra and liked it; I haven't tried the SRAM.) So there's no cost incentive to choose one over the other.
> 
> As far as the 5.5 goes, it's a 2008 leftover and I'm getting something like 25% off the original price, which is definitely an incentive! It'll be just a few hundred dollars more than the 4.7 of either year.


The cost is cut, but as far as I know, this is just because SRAM isn't quite the ridiculously expensive market giant Shimano is - Rival is about 100 g lighter than even Ultegra, and the functionality is amazing - I don't have one complaint and I'm already about 5-600 miles into my new ride. 

BTW, I'm not trying to sway you either way - just want you to know what's out there. 150+ g savings (just for frame and components) is a pretty nice upgrade, especially when the bike it also $180 cheaper. 

Plus, it's not a deal-breaker necessarily, but the 2010 has a slightly better saddle (I rode a 2009 4.7 a lot before making my decision and can attest to this personally) and has the DuoTrap functionality if you are looking to buy some sort of integrated cadence system down the road too...


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

WaCougMBS said:


> The cost is cut, but as far as I know, this is just because SRAM isn't quite the ridiculously expensive market giant Shimano is - Rival is about 100 g lighter than even Ultegra, and the functionality is amazing - I don't have one complaint and I'm already about 5-600 miles into my new ride.
> 
> BTW, I'm not trying to sway you either way - just want you to know what's out there. 150+ g savings (just for frame and components) is a pretty nice upgrade, especially when the bike it also $180 cheaper.


The bike isn't cheaper where I'm looking -- they want $2599.99 for the 2009 Madone 4.7 with Ultegra, and $2619.99 for the 2010 with Rival (when it's available.) Basically it's $20 more for the 2010 model. Since I'm not getting any discount on the 2009, and the price is basically the same, I have to decide which level or brand of componentry I prefer. I haven't ridden or tried the SRAM shifters on a road bike. My Trek hybrid has SRAM grip shifters which have been very reliable, but I recently had the right one replaced, and the replacement seems to be lower in quality. I don't know how much, or if, that might translate to the higher end/more expensive road bike components. I know that the SRAM shifters are generally well-regarded on the forums.

Having said that, I think it's very likely I'll be going with the 2008 5.5 bike, which, for $300 more, has an OCLV Black frame and Dura-Ace components. The bike dealer says it's a no-brainer to upgrade to it at that price, and I'm inclined to agree. I'll be riding and testing the bikes tomorrow, and presumably make my decision then.

BTW, isn't the SRAM Rival group comparable to the Shimano 105? I thought their top-of-the-line was Red, followed by Force, and then Rival -- comparable to the Shimano Dura-Ace, Ultegra, and 105 groups. Am I mistaken?


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

tenrec said:


> The bike isn't cheaper where I'm looking -- they want $2599.99 for the 2009 Madone 4.7 with Ultegra, and $2619.99 for the 2010 with Rival (when it's available.) Basically it's $20 more for the 2010 model. Since I'm not getting any discount on the 2009, and the price is basically the same, I have to decide which level or brand of componentry I prefer. I haven't ridden or tried the SRAM shifters on a road bike. My Trek hybrid has SRAM grip shifters which have been very reliable, but I recently had the right one replaced, and the replacement seems to be lower in quality. I don't know how much, or if, that might translate to the higher end/more expensive road bike components. I know that the SRAM shifters are generally well-regarded on the forums.
> 
> Having said that, I think it's very likely I'll be going with the 2008 5.5 bike, which, for $300 more, has an OCLV Black frame and Dura-Ace components. The bike dealer says it's a no-brainer to upgrade to it at that price, and I'm inclined to agree. I'll be riding and testing the bikes tomorrow, and presumably make my decision then.
> 
> BTW, isn't the SRAM Rival group comparable to the Shimano 105? I thought their top-of-the-line was Red, followed by Force, and then Rival -- comparable to the Shimano Dura-Ace, Ultegra, and 105 groups. Am I mistaken?


Ah, I see now what you're saying about the price - since you said it wasn't discounted, I was assuming you were saying the 2009 4.7 was going for the MSRP (which I think was either $2699.99 or $2799.99), so my bad on that one.

The frame on that other bike is almost definitely superior, even if it's two years older, and that I can't argue with, but keep in mind that with Shimano especially, one year's dura ace is the next year's ultegra - an oversimplification, but it's pretty accurate from what I've found in my research.

As far as Rival, I am under the impression that SRAMs three levels don't really mirror those of Shimano. The Rival is definitely superior to the 105 and is lighter than even the Ultegra (by around 100g), so other than the widely held belief that it's a bit louder of a shift than Shimano, the king of the "smooth" shift, I would say Rival is technically on par with Ultegra and is lighter. 

Here is a link to a great review of the Rival in comparison to the 105 and Ultegra:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/groupset/road/product/rival-09-33871

Most people that have reviewed all three levels of both usually seem to have it 105, Rival/Ultegra, Force, Red/Dura Ace.


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been reading this thread and it's provided great insight, but I need some help to decide between a 2010 4.7 and a 2010 5.1 model Madone. I'm getting caught up in the "just one model better" syndrome...

Would there really be any benefit to me, other than a lighter wallet and supporting US workers, in buying the 5.1? I typically ride mostly flat bike paths/roads doing 30-40 mile circuits and 120 miles per week. I'm not traveling especially fast (avg 15 mph) but getting faster. I have no intentions on racing other than trying to keep up with the quick guys/girls on a really fast section of a path and I weigh in at 210.

For those with 2010 4.7's - are you having issues with the 28 cog rubbing on the derailer. I heard this is an issue/annoyance.

Many thanks!


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

ralph m said:


> I've been reading this thread and it's provided great insight, but I need some help to decide between a 2010 4.7 and a 2010 5.1 model Madone. I'm getting caught up in the "just one model better" syndrome...
> 
> Would there really be any benefit to me, other than a lighter wallet and supporting US workers, in buying the 5.1? I typically ride mostly flat bike paths/roads doing 30-40 mile circuits and 120 miles per week. I'm not traveling especially fast (avg 15 mph) but getting faster. I have no intentions on racing other than trying to keep up with the quick guys/girls on a really fast section of a path and I weigh in at 210.
> 
> For those with 2010 4.7's - are you having issues with the 28 cog rubbing on the derailer. I heard this is an issue/annoyance.


I'm the original poster and I finally got my bike. I chose the 2009 4.7 over the 2008 5.5. The 5.5 is definitely lighter, but the difference in ride quality is minimal at best. For the type of riding you describe, the 4.7 is easily as good as you need -- some would say overkill! The ride quality I'm experiencing is amazing -- every bit as good in terms of shock absorption and comfort as my Trek 7500 hybrid with its suspension seatpost and 35mm-wide tires! Of course the ability to accelerate is far greater with the Madone.

I really loved the shifting of the Dura-Ace components on the 5.5 -- smooth, sure, and quiet -- but the noise from the drivetrain was excessive and the mechanic said it was normal for that setup and more adjustment wouldn't quiet it. Since a smooth, quiet ride is important to me, I chose the 4.7 with all Ultegra. I would have loved the OCLV 5.5, but having ridden the 4.7, I don't feel like I'm missing anything -- especially with the type of riding I do, which is similar to yours.

I know that the components on the 2010 models are different than on the ones that I rode, but the bikes are otherwise very similar.


----------

